# switch bet. intel hd and amd radeon graphics??



## rabjabber (Jul 28, 2012)

hi guys,
sorry to start a new thread but no one was replying in my last post (a laptop for heavy schoolwork and casual gaming).........

i recently bougt dell inspiron 15r with intel hd4000 and amd 7670m
i've no idea how to swithch from intel hd(default) to amd radeon..

when i run the virtua tennis 4 game launcher it shows only intel in graphic card list....
pls help me


----------



## Gtb93 (Jul 28, 2012)

I saw this at one of the croma showrooms.
What I did was, right click on desktop, it had some option called configure switchable graphics.. in that High performance GPU option triggered the AMD Card


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 29, 2012)

that one did nt work for me. vt4 was still running on intel hd4000
i disabled intel hd in device manager and turned the amd to enable but still iit shows that no graphic card found and i'm sure i have the latest drivers


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 29, 2012)

rabjabber said:


> that one did nt work for me. vt4 was still running on intel hd4000
> i disabled intel hd in device manager and turned the amd to enable but still iit shows that no graphic card found and i'm sure i have the latest drivers



Use CCC switchable graphics option and 
1st set this VT4.exe file to High performance mode and note FPS u get 
2nd set it to Power Saving mode and note FPS ..
I think though the game dectects only intel gpu ,it will run (at HP mode) using 7670 and you will see the difference in FPS in above mentioned 2 cases.


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 29, 2012)

guys
i tried to disable intel hd 4000 but on disabling it any game or ccc won't run

help me pls
@girishpaiv 
how do i note the fps?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 29, 2012)

rabjabber said:


> how do i note the fps?



Fraps.

You don't need to disable anything, just set any app/game to "High performance" as earlier stated. If it doesn't works, reinstall CCC.


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 30, 2012)

tried to switch 2 high performance did not work. reinstalled ccc


repeated the whole proccess 3 times...............


still not workink


----------

